# Mirdif to Abu Dhabi?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

If I lived in Mirdif, would a commute to Abu Dhabi be viable for a short period of time? I assume it would take an hour or so each way?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Closer to an hour and a half I'd say, it's about an hour from Jebel Ali.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Driving into abu dhabi, to the corniche, is like an hour and twenty five min, from my apartment in discovery gardens. So, if you are going far into abu dhabi, add more time on.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've done this. It takes about 40 minutes just to get out of Dubai from Mirdif so you are looking at a good hour and a half to reach Abu Dhabi and then another 20/30 minutes if you are going to the other end of it.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Echo that plus you'd be driving along Emirates road all the way to Jebel Ali which is pretty stressful what with all those lorries. Still, you mentioned a short period of time - guess it depends how short.

Zin, this must make you wistful for those Nicosia to Paphos runs despite the Limassol roundabouts/Episkopi slow down eh?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Reggie, no more roundabout slowdowns, flyovers in Limassol now all the way to Paphos


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, bear in mind that traffic is heavier in the evening as well, which makes the return journey longer! I'm not sure which way you plan to go but if you stick to SZR, expect to hit traffic just after the Marina and again close to Dubai Mall.

It also depends whereabouts in Abu Dhabi you will be travelling to. I work on the outskirt of Abu Dhabi, which equates to just over an hour's drive from the Greens but occasionally have to go to site (close to the Corniche) and that adds another 25 - 30 mins onto my journey depending on traffic.


----------

